# Advice on a new device



## Soutie (18/7/16)

Hey guys, so I'm four weeks stinky free today and my wife has decided to get rid of her Twisp and claim my AIO instead. This will fortunately leave me without a device which I'll need to rectify pretty quickly. 

I'm currently looking at the Pico starter kit with the Melo 3 tank and hoping I can get some advise on it, the last thing I want to do is spend cash on a device that is going to leave me wanting in a few weeks time. I'm looking for a DTL device with really nice flavor, and although I'm not much of a cloud chaser I wouldn't mind the odd large cloud or two. The pico looks like a great little portable device that is good enough to carry and use pretty much anywhere. What else would be worth looking at in and around that price range?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/16)

@Soutie I wouldn't consider anything other than the Pico Melo 3 kit... I have been vaping for nearly 3 years and have a ton of stuff... and what do I carry with me always? A Pico with Melo III Mini tank! So to answer your question... no you won't be sorry if you buy a Pico Kit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (18/7/16)

Soutie said:


> Hey guys, so I'm four weeks stinky free today and my wife has decided to get rid of her Twisp and claim my AIO instead. This will fortunately leave me without a device which I'll need to rectify pretty quickly.
> 
> I'm currently looking at the Pico starter kit with the Melo 3 tank and hoping I can get some advise on it, the last thing I want to do is spend cash on a device that is going to leave me wanting in a few weeks time. I'm looking for a DTL device with really nice flavor, and although I'm not much of a cloud chaser I wouldn't mind the odd large cloud or two. The pico looks like a great little portable device that is good enough to carry and use pretty much anywhere. What else would be worth looking at in and around that price range?


I believe from what I've heard that you won't be upset at all with this combination!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (18/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Soutie I wouldn't consider anything other than the Pico Melo 3 kit... I have been vaping for nearly 3 years and have a ton of stuff... and what do I carry with me always? A Pico with Melo III Mini tank! So to answer your question... no you won't be sorry if you buy a Pico Kit!
> View attachment 61131
> View attachment 61132
> View attachment 61133
> View attachment 61134



I can second oom Rob's advise, the pico is an absolute winner and vapes like a champion despite its tiny frame.

I haven't regretted my purchase for one moment since I got it. 

The only concern I have is that you wont have it long enough to enjoy it as I'm sure your wife will want to claim this one as well lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Boktiet (18/7/16)

And get some cCell Ceramics for flavour and Bob's your uncle...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (18/7/16)

Boktiet said:


> And get some cCell Ceramics for flavour and Bob's your uncle...



You mean, then Rob's your uncle LOL. I actually just came from a vape shop now and I just cant find these coils. That was vape shop number 6 I've been too. Very sad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soutie (18/7/16)

That's awesome advise thanks guys, guess the Pico kit it is then. 
I'm pretty sure the wife is going to want to get her claws into it sooner rather than later. She had been twisping for about a month before a started, the second day I had the AIO it started going missing every time I would turn my back on it. Hell even now its a fight tooth and nail every time I want to use the thing. She has all but thrown the twisp edge away.
@Boktiet do you recommend the 0.9 ohm ccell coils?


----------



## Mobee (18/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> You mean, then Rob's your uncle LOL. I actually just came from a vape shop now and I just cant find these coils. That was vape shop number 6 I've been too. Very sad



Try vapeclub got a set of 5 cCell Ceramics 0.9OHMS kanthals from them last week 
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...at/products/target-ccell-cermaic-coil-0-5-ohm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (18/7/16)

Mobee said:


> Try vapeclub got a set of 5 cCell Ceramics 0.9OHMS kanthals from them last week
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...at/products/target-ccell-cermaic-coil-0-5-ohm




Hahahaha nice, I was looking at exactly that page, and the price is pretty good too. I'm going to have to take a drive out to Benoni in the next day or so I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/16)

Soutie said:


> @Boktiet do you recommend the 0.9 ohm ccell coils?



@Soutie the 0.9Ω cCell coils are fine provided you spend a little time priming them. A couple of drops of liquid into the coil... then fill the tank and do 5-7 long hard sucks on the tank without firing the mod... let it stand for 15 minutes and the first time you fire the mod *BLOW *instead of suck to make sure there is vapour... then you are good to go!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ddk1979 (18/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> You mean, then Rob's your uncle LOL. I actually just came from a vape shop now and I just cant find these coils. That was vape shop number 6 I've been too. Very sad


.
.
Well, you could have phoned them BEFORE you went, but I think you just wanted to try out the juices at every store 
And to see what new "goodies" they have in stock.
.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (18/7/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> Well, you could have phoned them BEFORE you went, but I think you just wanted to try out the juices at every store
> .
> .



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA BUSTED!!!! Bought quite a few juices, damn I have so little self control...Thanks everyone for the vapeclub site post but I'm in Cape Town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (18/7/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher, Ive gotten quite obsessive about priming the coils on the AIO, that burned coil taste is something i prefer to avoid as much as possible.

Thanks for all the advice everyone, ill be sure to report back as soon as I have my new little toy, I have high hopes for this little thing already.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/16)

Yip, the Pico kit is a real winner @Soutie 

But, there is going to be an issue if you get just one, you will need two, one in whatever colour you want and one in pink

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Soutie (21/7/16)

Got the pico yesterday, what an amazing little device. @BumbleBee and @Imtiaaz you were dead right, after only an hour or two my darling wife is trying to stake claim to it already. Going to have to get another one really soon. Maybe Ill wait for Vapecon and see if there are any specials there. 

These upgrades are going to get expensive at two mods a time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Glytch (21/7/16)

My Pico and Melo 3 should be arriving today! Can't wait!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (21/7/16)

Soutie said:


> Got the pico yesterday, what an amazing little device. @BumbleBee and @Imtiaaz you were dead right, after only an hour or two my darling wife is trying to stake claim to it already. Going to have to get another one really soon. Maybe Ill wait for Vapecon and see if there are any specials there.
> 
> These upgrades are going to get expensive at two mods a time



LOL I am so glad you love the device and congrats on the purchase, and I'm not even slightly surprised your wife wants it.

I do think once she has here own she will leave you to your devices (excuse the pun), as it will have everything she needs for a while.

All the best buddy, have fun on the vape journey!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

